# Sparks n Scrape(under the bumper)



## linkbasket92 (Jul 27, 2010)

When you drag the back of your car on the street and something under the bumper makes sparks?!
does anyone know what they are called and where i can buy them or what/?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

titanium blocks


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

at your local Piggly Wiggly


----------



## linkbasket92 (Jul 27, 2010)

does steel work too?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Its just not as bright or hudge ass sparks. But any metal will work. Change colors with others. All depends what you want to do..


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *linkbasket92  Today, 03:51 PM
> 
> When you drag the back of your car on the street and something under the bumper makes sparks?!
> does anyone know what they are called and where i can buy them or what/? *


Try ebay homie.They got a gang of them 4 sale


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154406
> *titanium blocks
> *


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

steel makes orangy red type sparks
titanium makes bright white sparks

I believe also that the titianium will make more sparks in the same aplication as a steel trailor ball would do.... meaning same car / same speed / same everything - if you had a titanium block it would make psyicly more spark action when dragging than a steel block will do - or at least thats what the mini truckers have led me to believe



you wana b doin this shit here huah ?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

this is regular steel blocks









and this is titanium blocks


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Them there colors sure is purty :wow:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

ive got a set of either id sell for cheap.100.00 for 2 titanium and 2 steel,pretty much brand new.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

like to see someone put up install pics.


AND how many bars of titanium to spark the whole backend.

like on young hogg videos.

cobra


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

OUTHOPU posted some he installed on his car. I'll see if I can find them. They were welded to the outside of his frame and were adjustable so when they ground down, he just lowered them more.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

cool


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

if their good ones they should have slots on the mounting bracket to adjust them as you wear them down,ill put up pictures of mine later today


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 05:54 AM~18161874
> *OUTHOPU posted some he installed on his car. I'll see if I can find them. They were welded to the outside of his frame and were adjustable so when they ground down, he just lowered them more.
> *


*Here you go...*






































*The sparks don't show up as well during the day but you get the point.*


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 27 2010, 06:46 PM~18157786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## linkbasket92 (Jul 27, 2010)

ayee already people thanks for the info...i think that the titanium blocks look badass..but steel not that bad either...just depends on howmuch im willing to spend haha


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linkbasket92_@Aug 2 2010, 07:52 AM~18205747
> *ayee already people thanks for the info...i think that the titanium blocks look badass..but steel not that bad either...just depends on howmuch im willing to spend haha
> *


like i said,ill sell all 4 for a fraction of the price for 2......2 titanium 2 steel $100.00 basically brand new.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18157264
> *this is regular steel blocks
> 
> 
> ...




titanium looks good


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 3 2010, 06:42 PM~18220447
> *like i said,ill sell all 4 for a fraction of the price for 2......2 titanium 2 steel $100.00 basically brand new.
> *


at one time i made gangs of steel blocks and was selling them for like $30 a pair shipped or something. 

if you dont buy this guys hit me up. i would be glad to make you a couple sets


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

the ones i make


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 4 2010, 06:00 AM~18224890
> *at one time i made gangs of steel blocks and was selling them for like $30 a pair shipped or something.
> 
> if you dont buy this guys hit me up. i would be glad to make you a couple sets
> *


yea the steel ones are cheap,im pretty much just giving them away with the titaniums.the titaniums are a little pricey though new.the steel ones i have are just like that.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 4 2010, 08:02 AM~18225259
> *yea the steel ones are cheap,im pretty much just giving them away with the titaniums.the titaniums are a little pricey though new.the steel ones i have are just like that.
> *


cool. did i make the steel ones?



a couple years ago this minitruckin show gave out a huge set of titanium and i won them. lol i dont really like that stuff so i sold them on here for 30 bucks shipped. lol then i noticed how damn high they were


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 4 2010, 07:16 AM~18225360
> *cool. did i make the steel ones?
> a couple years ago this minitruckin show gave out a huge set of titanium and i won them. lol i dont really like that stuff so i sold them on here for 30 bucks shipped. lol then i noticed how damn high they were
> *


i dont know,maybe.i got them from a mini truck friend of mine from sunset san diego but then decided i dont want to burn my truck down :biggrin: so maybe you can tell these guys what a good deal im offering  i really just have no need for them and im selling them for what i paid.when i started looking for some they were a little hard to find.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 4 2010, 08:47 AM~18225636
> *i dont know,maybe.i got them from a mini truck friend of mine from sunset san diego but then decided i dont want to burn my truck down :biggrin: so maybe you can tell these guys what a good deal im offering  i really just have no need for them and im selling them for what i paid.when i started looking for some they were a little hard to find.
> 
> 
> ...



yep thats a good deal for sure. like you say the titanium is exspensive. 
i dint make those ones though


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 4 2010, 10:10 AM~18226870
> *yep thats a good deal for sure. like you say the titanium is exspensive.
> i dint make those ones though
> *


after looked at them i noticed they were different,yours look good though.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 3 2010, 09:10 PM~18222160
> *titanium looks good
> *


 ha hah a :biggrin: i Bet that shit expensive though! i want it too!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 12:21 PM~18162833
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


good pics, I just bought some :0 50 bucks for 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 4 2010, 10:04 AM~18224909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i would like to get one


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18244169
> *i would like to get one
> *


x2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Aug 6 2010, 10:27 PM~18249655
> *x2
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 12:21 PM~18162833
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I want to mount mine on the front crossmember but I heard its dangerous cause the sparks fly toward your gas tank and when you drop the car your going steerless :dunno: Any truth to that??


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont see how it would be more dangerous than a hot exaust pipe
near fuel lines ???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 17 2010, 08:37 PM~18336317
> *I dont see how it would be more dangerous than a hot exaust pipe
> near fuel lines ???
> *


yeah, I just dont want to be the one that it gets his car to blow up... :burn:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

not sure about on the crossmember but many minitrucks have been burnt down running them in the path of the gas and air tanks.its different than an exhaust pipe because titanium gets very hot and the sparks go everywhere


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 17 2010, 10:46 PM~18337566
> *not sure about on the crossmember but many minitrucks have been burnt down running them in the path of the gas and air tanks.its different than an exhaust pipe because titanium gets very hot and the sparks go everywhere
> *


hno: hno: I'll think I'll stick them in the back (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i guess you just want to make sure the hydraulics dont leak oil out of the trunk in front of where the sparks are going.that could get a little ugly :biggrin: and make sure its clean underneath the car.also nowhere near gas vapors.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18157264
> *this is regular steel blocks
> 
> 
> ...


daym i miss the scrapin days


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bump for a great topic


----------

